# How good you are english is



## jxcess3891 (Apr 8, 2009)

Friends myself start this topic to check how good you are english is  I type one topic then you type one topic then after other person ten so on so we will no and improve our english then we be mangement exam toppar so my topic is India

India is grate country on this world. eighty persent is hindu remaining are non hindu like muslim, christian, parsi, sikh. In north there is mountain and very cold in south there is very hot All peopal are living like brothars and sister in India In india there is no king but before there is now there is prime minister we do election and select minister India make good movie and good more than hollywood where there is only kiss, kiss,kiss but in bollywood there is fight,song,dance I love my India Jai Ho


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2009)

?


----------



## nvidia (Apr 8, 2009)

> India make good movie and good more than hollywood where there is only kiss, kiss,kiss but in bollywood there is fight,song,dance



Dude how old are you?!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Dude how old are you?!


A Question must asked to OP...

@OP 

25years and you still thought that Bollywood movies are greater than Hollywood...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I only 25 years of age.



Thanks as i thought you would say, "I am 25 years old".


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread is weird. Nonetheless, to improve your english skills just subscribe to some English newspaper and read it everyday. If you don;t know the meaning of a word then refer a dictionary.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just read the OP's other posts.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

!@#$%^&*()_+.......my english is awesome na?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just read the OP's other posts.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

He's gone crazy....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2009)

Isn't that tilte of the thread is supposed to be "How good your english is" ....?

And my suggestion is, read TDF threads... You will gain lot of engilsh knowledge than going to a library or a private class.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 8, 2009)

Judging by the thread title, I would say you seriously need some English lessons. No offense though.. just a thought. =p


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

Donot closed this thread..!! This thread just rocks on..!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 8, 2009)

Judging by your previous posts and the way you typed them, your english is pretty standard but it seems that your true motive to create this thread is to waste people's time to post here


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Isn't that tilte of the thread is supposed to be "How good your english is" ....?
> 
> And my suggestion is, read TDF threads... You will gain lot of engilsh knowledge than going to a library or a private class.


 
+100000..... 



ico said:


> Donot closed this thread..!! This thread just rocks on..!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


 


@OP : 
Do what vamsikrishna said.... thats'll help you a lot rather than creating such threads which will turned out to be a funny one...(No offense meant)


----------



## utsav (Apr 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> !@#$%^&*()_+.......my english is awesome na?



Fcukin awesome


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Judging by your previous posts and the way you typed them, your english is pretty standard but it seems that your true motive to create this thread is to waste people's time to post here


 
Is that so?


----------



## utsav (Apr 8, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> India is grate country



Aapne to India k tukde tukde kar diye


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

I still wonder if anyone could understand my post in depth.  It has really not got anything to do with this thread and the OP.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 8, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Judging by your previous posts and the way you typed them, your english is pretty standard but it seems that your true motive to create this thread is to waste people's time to post here



Dear Sir please tell to me how you are time is wasted. Are you engineer, are you minister, are you doctor, are you doing business of money then how how your time wasting tell tell tell


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

The purpose of this thread is to correct the errors in the previous post. 



Disc_Junkie said:


> The OP  just wants to increase his thread's post count and waste others time. I see that whatever that comes to his mind he posts. I didn't find any of his previous threads and posts valuable till now.


err? Once upon a time, not quite long ago, you were also a newbie................... (and the story continues)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

ico said:


> I still wonder if anyone could understand my post in depth.  It has really not got anything to do with this thread and the OP.


 
I got it ico... .. 



ico said:


> Donot closed this thread


 
You too need to improve your english...



jxcess3891 said:


> Dear Sir please tell to me how you are time is wasted. Are you engineer, are you minister, are you doctor, are you doing business of money then how how your time wasting tell tell tell


 
Again, you're trying to fool everyone by typing intentionally....Please dont do this again....



ico said:


> The purpose of this thread is to correct the errors in the previous post.
> 
> 
> err? Once upon a time, not quite long ago, you were also a newbie................... (and the story continues)


 
So what if he was a newbie once....


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

He deliberately misspelled and _writed_ poor english!!! It was funny too...........


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

He deliberately misspelled and _writed_ poor english!!! It was funny too...........


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> So what if he was a newbie once....



He mean, Junkie also wasted people's time by creating "I saw ghost yesterday" (some thing like that thread) when he was newbie


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> Fcukin awesome



Tanxx


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 8, 2009)

Lolo, aajkal ke bachuwa logon ka englishwa to kharabh hi hoi jaa ria haai


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> He mean, Junkie also wasted people's time by creating "I saw ghost yesterday" (some thing like that thread) when he was newbie



Tu ne to meri bachpan ki yaad diladi dost............


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

eggman said:


> He deliberately misspelled and _writed_ poor english!!! It was funny too...........


Let me correct you  
'He deliberately misspelled and _wrote_ poor English!!! It was funny too...........'
In fact the op's English seems a badly synced movie!!!

Disc_Junkie is _still_ a newbie as he keeps posting to increase his post count just for the sake of it


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Ok Ok!! you are a senior member. Satisfied!!

a_rahim wants himself to be a called a senior member by others.........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Dear Sir please tell to me how you are time is wasted. Are you engineer, are you minister, are you doctor, are you doing business of money then how how your time wasting tell tell tell



I'm smelling crook.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Tu ne to meri bachpan ki yaad diladi dost............



tu bada kab hoaa re??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

Jab teri sangati me aaya, tab!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

@Cool: He means jab woh godi mein khelta tha.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

^


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Let me correct you
> 'He deliberately misspelled and _wrote_ poor English!!! It was funny too...........'
> In fact the op's English seems a badly synced movie!!!
> 
> Disc_Junkie is _still_ a newbie as he keeps posting to increase his post count just for the sake of it



Why do u think I Italiced writed in my post???U Killed the joke


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

@eggman: Now i feel embarrassed with egg on my face


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Disc_Junkie is _still_ a newbie as he keeps posting to increase his post count just for the sake of it


like vaibhavtek?

But he is not like him atleast.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dhis thrade shoud be ishtikeed!


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

English phails ! Newbies always try to get postcount increased .

@topic: "mine english is decent"


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 8, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> @topic: "mine english is decent"


noooo
your english is just english


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard you liek Hinglish ?


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 8, 2009)

@OP

The answer is here.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2009)

@OP
everythin u do in chit-chat is just a piece of junk. Ull need to try other sections.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

I wud ask the same question as the topic to the OP.

And it's-

"How good are you in English?"


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

No post count increasing if u poasting in chitchat sexon!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2009)

@OP, dude, ur English is pathetic. No punctuation, no tense continuity, no proper change of verb forms depending on Number (singular, plural) and Person(1st person, 2nd person, 3rd person).

Plz buy a grammar book and practice writing skills.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats why we are here


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

> Plz buy a grammar book and practice writing skills.


Very well said Sir.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

Rapidex English Speaking Course anyone   or was it Rapidesk?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2009)

guys
the OP is just toying with us. He dun seems to be dat weak at language from his posts other than this thread. Hes makin mockery.

i think he enjoy fooling others.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

The OP just posted it for fun so that we can have a good laugh and correct the mistakes, but you all are just going after him.


----------



## utsav (Apr 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @OP, dude, ur English is pathetic. No punctuation, no tense continuity, no proper change of verb forms depending on Number (singular, plural) and Person(1st person, 2nd person, 3rd person).
> 
> Plz buy a grammar book and practice writing skills.



I liek inglis spiking pipal liek u


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just read the OP's other posts.



Ahem...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, for the OP:-

"Back at you."


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

I <3 teh vaibhavtek english.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2009)

utsav said:


> I liek inglis spiking pipal liek u


Ab tereko kaya hua...???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2009)

Everybody who wish to learn English, join their hands and pray to THE ENGLISH GOD... plz fill ma brain with A to Z.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ab tereko kaya hua...???



IIT k tension me english bulgaya


----------



## pimpom (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanting also spik english gud.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2009)

mods, I am will be happy if the you are makes this threads stickey. i feels very good when i red this posts.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> India make good movie and good more than hollywood where there is only kiss, kiss,kiss but in bollywood there is fight,song,dance I love my India Jai Ho




Eggjactly my thots.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

plz donot closed dis threads


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

ok aae take beck my preveeus thots on dis thred. Dis thred roks!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear All,

Thanks for apprecition of my topic but you are giving me only one disappointmant. You are not posting topic of your choice.My topic is India. now it is your chance. we all can countribute we can be mba exam toppar and show all in this world like americas and austrilia and england that we are also speakeing good english we will show to them that we are not of country of snake charmar and farmar, we will give inspirition to indian criketer to do slajing in cricket to austrilia then they will shut up so my only one request is pleese give good topic when they will no that we also have knowladge of english they will know we can speak english and hindi both then they will no we are more inteillegent and then they will come to see our movie and they will no true value of indian culture like touching feet of elders praying to God doing puja In west they are only misrespecting elders and drinking and doing sex, their ladies are also drinking. We will show to them how indian lady is. she is not drinking, waring only sari


----------



## Chirag (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
see your english already improved a bit.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for apprecition of my topic but you are giving me only one disappointmant. You are not posting topic of your choice.My topic is India. now it is your chance. we all can countribute we can be mba exam toppar and show all in this world like americas and austrilia and england that we are also speakeing good english we will show to them that we are not of country of snake charmar and farmar, we will give inspirition to indian criketer to do slajing in cricket to austrilia then they will shut up so my only one request is pleese give good topic when they will no that we also have knowladge of english they will know we can speak english and hindi both then they will no we are more inteillegent and then they will come to see our movie and they will no true value of indian culture like touching feet of elders praying to God doing puja In west they are only misrespecting elders and drinking and doing sex, their ladies are also drinking. We will show to them how indian lady is. she is not drinking, waring only sari







Chirag said:


> ^^
> see your english already improved a bit.



^^ He is trying to fool us.. Look , no one will able to improve their english in a night..

Wouldnt u feel anything fishy here???

@OP
Does anyone slap you b'coz you dont have a good english slang.. Dude, c'mon i never thought like this and this s complete B$. I am indian and its good if i speak Hindi and some other languages that might help me to speak locally... Thats it..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for apprecition of my topic but you are giving me only one disappointmant. You are not posting topic of your choice.My topic is India. now it is your chance. we all can countribute we can be mba exam toppar and show all in this world like americas and austrilia and england that we are also speakeing good english we will show to them that we are not of country of snake charmar and farmar, we will give inspirition to indian criketer to do slajing in cricket to austrilia then they will shut up so my only one request is pleese give good topic when they will no that we also have knowladge of english they will know we can speak english and hindi both then they will no we are more inteillegent and then they will come to see our movie and they will no true value of indian culture like touching feet of elders praying to God doing puja In west they are only misrespecting elders and drinking and doing sex, their ladies are also drinking. We will show to them how indian lady is. she is not drinking, waring only sari



I don't know whether to laugh or not. Ok, I won't. But my friend, you seem to be suffering from a bad case of inferiority complex. Calm down, the world isn't what it seems to you. No one is ignorant enough to thinik that India is a country of snake charmers. And what if it is??? Although it's a common misconception, in no way whatsoever is it an insult.

A country of farmers??? Yes! Proudly so! India has a high output of food products. India has got diverse climatic conditions which support cash as well as food crops. The green colour in our national flag outlines the fact.

One more thing, speaking good english is in no way a characteristic feature of some sort of smarter race. Any damn language is good enough! What you need to do, at the end of the day, is to convey your ideas and thoughts to the intended target. If yuo are able to do it in a better and quicker manner using... say... hindi than in... say, chinese, you should use Hindi instead of completely bamboozling the guy in front of you with the rusty bit of chinese you know. What matters is communication skills. English is just another drop in the ocean full of various languages known to humans.

Also, it's known as sledging and it is NOT a part of the game. It is against the rules. It's just like abusing the hell out of somebody using the filthiest of words, in a crisp professional business meeting.

UPDATErajkumar: Is this a joke? Man, I thought he was whining for real! 
(Pardon the language )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> UPDATErajkumar: Is this a joke? Man, I thought he was whining for real!
> (Pardon the language )


I too... BTW I didnt tolerate his post.. Thats y i post like that?


----------



## eggman (Apr 9, 2009)

I is contributing to these very very good  Thread . My topic is *LAPTOP*.

I has a laptops. It is from Dell company. I love my laptop very much. It have a hard disk and a screen. The hard disk is very big and it has good good movies and music in mp3 format that I copied from my friend. I watch movies in screen. Now the cell is getting overs and I have to shut down my laptops. Bai!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2009)

Dear boys, just listen to the poor kid. He just want to make us to talk about inida..Dear OP...! Here is my text about india. And correct where ever there is wrong....

"India is a handsome country.. with unity of diversity. Here in india there are  lives hindus, muslims, christians, jains, jews, and many more. In india there lives more than 100 crore of population. In india there was very beautifiul places like taj mahal, great wall-E of india, Sahaara desert, etc. India was one fastest growing economies in world. Every sitigen should  mustly pays taxes to fastly developed the country. We would need to required to throw the corruption from india ditto as liked the price of price of persia."

correct the paragraph. You would learn a lot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

I ij illiterates. I dajjant knows englij. I rockj!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
My topic is Apple.

Apple ijje good. Its look goods but makes a very large holes in my pockets. I is like Apple and I R Macboij!

======================================

@ the thread starter,listen up,to improve your English you should read newspapers, dictionaries and join some English teaching classes if necessary.
Best of luck learning Angla-bhasha!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Mie kompeuter is soing bad problemz. When I starts my kompeuter, it sows a baios where aae have to set mie daet and tiem agaen and restart. I is not liking them. I is want a gud kompeuter. plz feex is my kompeuter..............

I is illeterate.
 I rokz!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
Seriously dude,that wasn't funny.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> we are not of country of snake charmar and farmar,.......,  their ladies are also drinking. We will show to them how indian lady is. she is not drinking, waring only sari




lolwut? ...............
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


liposuctionguide said:


> We are here to grow with technology and not compete with it.



why kopieng my siggy...???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Seriously dude,that wasn't funny.



I is not a funee man. I is not know inglis. I rockz.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 9, 2009)

This dude sounds like Pramod Muthalik


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread shall be closed! I am loosing mah english skills!! RUN!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too loosing my english skills.  Better to keep distance from this thread!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 9, 2009)

> All peopal are living like brothars and sister in India


YOU BA$TARD!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

If the above is true then looking at our current population,incest is rampant!


----------



## girish.g (Apr 9, 2009)

liposuctionguide said:


> We are here to grow with technology and not compete with it.


liposuctionguide??


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2009)

i can has guud englissh..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2009)

Guyz, I'm reporting this thread to be closed, kisiko koi aetraz hai??


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Nahi....


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^ lets just move on


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 9, 2009)

I allso bhaant two ingliss

therefore I call vodafone cc.
i say "talk english"
he talk hindi

i angry.. i chillao... i say "hello..? me englisss.. you engliss talk. also."


Now I good ingliss


----------



## Chirag (Apr 9, 2009)

> This thread shall be closed! I am loosing mah english skills!! RUN!!!





> Me too loosing my english skills. Better to keep distance from this thread!!



its losing btw


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2009)

I speak inglesh
I drink inglesh
i eat inglesh
i sleep inglesh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

Chirag said:


> its losing btw


Soz?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chirag said:


> its losing btw



It's _"it's"_ BTW!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I speak inglesh
> I drink inglesh
> i eat inglesh
> i sleep inglesh




Why in dis cantry Indya you born, you should is born in Ingland.
I luv hindi. I like hindi good. Hindi JAI HO Inglis Bhay HO.....


----------



## Strika (Apr 9, 2009)

enaglish raaks yaar


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

------------------------------------Seal--------------------------------------

Posting beyond this line is an offence of the law and one shall be banished from this forum if he posts anything beyond this line.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

@Sunny1211993

Now you gotta banned as you post beyond that line.... 
Me too....


----------



## reloaded (Apr 9, 2009)

the question is wrong! hehehehe


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

^
What's wrong?

Mods banish this infidel from the forum. He shall not be seen here anymore!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

See ya Sunny.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

Tata


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

Inglish inglish inglish only eng leash


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunny was a gud inglis man!!..........


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunny also called bunny


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

where is OP........? We can't talk if  the person who started thread is not here....


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 10, 2009)

omfg!!! this wanna make me come back to digit!! lol


----------

